# Scary Looking "Bug" in 10 Gallon



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I just did water changes in my 37 and 10 gallons, and when I was finished with the 10 gallon, I looked at the cryptocoryne, and what I saw stricked me as wierd... A creepy looking insect was crawling on it, it just popped up outa nowhere! I have no idea what it is, but maybe someone can identify it? Here's a pic, sorry it's not very good








Can someone help me out?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i cant tell what im supposed to be looking at its like playing eye spy.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry, I can't see an insect anywhere either.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for the waisted post, I found out it's a juvenile damselfly, whatever that is. If anyone knows if these are dangerous, please let me know. It was probably from the anacris, my LFS grows it outside, I'm DEFFINITELY going to start rinsing off new plants Sorry


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah its like a dragonfly but they are small im sure uve seen them. they lay their eggs underwater im sure he will be trying to get out of the tank very soon to fly around. i wouldnt worry about it im sure he is harmless but none the less i would remove him and the plant and give it a good rinse get any more eggs off.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not sure about damsel flies specifically but the larvae of many insect species which begin their life cycles in water do so as predators. I'd remove it especially if you have small fish in that tank.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Damselfly nyads like their adult counterparts are carnivourous, I would pull it out and either release it or feed it to any larger fish you may happen to have


----------



## Jared A (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya, so now I found the reason for all of my dead snails... Now I have to search through all of the gravel for a tiny insect. YAY.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry for the misinformation on them not being a threat lol but alteast i did say to take it out. i assumed they would eat plants or something.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will catch and eat fish up to 2 inches long...not what you want in your tank..


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

check your plants very carefully before you go pulling up the tank. After that look under any large stones and finaly work on the gravel. Believe me you want this thing out of the tank.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, actually now I think it's dead, all of my pond snails are popping out again, alls well in the world


----------

